# Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

Vorabbericht Mag Mai


*Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn​*
Am 22.04. 2017 war eine Anglerdemo gegen Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee geplant.

Lars Wernicke, Initiator und beim Organisationskomitee, stemmte mit dem Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V. und BalticSailing e.V. (in Kürze umbenannt in: Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.) die Organisation.

Die Zeitschrift Blinker und der Jahr Top Special Verlag veranstalteten am gleichen Wochenende die Fishing Masters Show 2017.

Dankenswerterweise unterstützten sie die Organisatoren der Demo und Rainer Korn, Chefredakteur bei Kutter und Küste und Mitarbeiter beim Blinker wurde als Moderator für eine Podiumsdiskussion rund um das Thema der Anglerdemo - Nein zu geplanten Angelverboten - gewonnen.

Auf dem Podium waren zur Diskussion:
Bettina Hagedorn, SPD Bundestagsabgeordnete
Ingo Gädechens, CDU Bundestagsabgeordneter
Patrick Ovomoyela, Angler
Dr. Hary Strehlow, Thünen Institut
Bernd Fischer, Geschäftsführer Tourismusverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern
Lars Wernicke, Demo-Orga, Angler
Thomas Finkbeiner, Chefredakteur Anglerboard, Angler

Ausschnitte aus der lebhaften Diskussion (komplette Podiumsdiskussion zum abrufen verlinkt!), Interviews mit Betroffenen, klare Statements, tolle Leute, tolles Erlebnis.

Wer nicht dabei war, kann sich nun anschauen, warum er beim nächsten mal dabei sein sollte, wenn sich Angler wieder gemeinsam mit ihren Unterstützern wehren!!

Direkt zum Video
[youtube1]POH-esyfMNc[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POH-esyfMNc



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

*Kompletter Mitschnitt der Podiumsdiskussion*


[youtube1]VTpHliRB65c[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpHliRB65c 


Kompletter Mitschnitt der Podiumsdiskussion anlässlich der Anglerdemo gegen Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee vom 22.04.2017 auf Fehmarn im Rahmen der Fishing Masters Show 2017.


----------



## Seele (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Auch wenns mich nicht direkt betrifft, hab ich jetzt versucht so viel wie möglich anzusaschauen und war echt sehr sehr interessant. Hoffe ich finde mal noch Zeit das Ganze Video anzuschauen. Lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Ja, da kriegt man mal nen Einblick, wie hier Politik gegen Angler knallhart ohne jedes Argument mit den Angelverboten durchgesetzt werden soll.

"Interessant" dürfte es treffen, Seele...

Empfehle aber vor allem auch bei dem Komplett-Podiumsdiskussion-Video Blutdrucksenker - kann mir jetzt noch nicht alles angucken, was da manche Dame sagt, ohne durch die Decke zu gehen (nein, ich meinte nicht Monsanto-Christel!)..........

Nachdem es die Sport- und Angelfischerverbände ja erst zugelassen haben, dass Angler als leichte Opfer in der Politik gelten, hoffe ich mit diesem Zeichen der Demo, dass auch hier ein Umdenken bei den Verbandlern einsetzen wird:

Wenn ihr von den Verbänden was FÜR  statt GEGEN Angler macht, werden die Angler vielleicht auch mal wieder hinter euch stehen..

Es wird Zeit, zu liefern!!

ES WIRD ZEIT!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Grade fragte mich ein Landesverband, ob sie denn die zwei Videos nutzen, einbinden und teilen dürften.

*JA, BITTE!!!!!! *

Nicht dürfen..

*SOLLEN und MÜSSEN!!!*

*RAUS DAMIT;*, dass möglichst viele sehen, was da abgeht gegen Angler!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Bei der Dame auf der Bühne und ihren "Argumenten" muß man sich echt im Zaum halten, nicht durch die Decke zu gehen. #q

Wieviel Baldrian hattest du da intus Thomas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

siehste mich nicht "tanzen" ?? 

War zum Blutdruck runterfahren...,..
:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Weil nur ne knappe Stunde Zeit war und man nicht alles reinbringen kann und weil das sowohl beim Baglimit wie bei Angelverboten wurscht ist..

Die kommen mit oder ohne Discard..


----------



## Franky (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Konnte nur kurz durchscannen aber dat hat gelangt! Meine tischkante hat nen Abdruck mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Franky schrieb:


> Konnte nur kurz durchscannen aber dat hat gelangt! Meine tischkante hat nen Abdruck mehr.



jooo, harter Stoff, wenn man mal mitkriegt, wie da "Politik" gemacht wird..

wundert sich noch einer über meinen gelegentlichen Blutdruck??
:g:g


----------



## Jens_74 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Äußerst interessant und informativ. Einiges war mir schon durchaus klar, aber einiges auch nicht als Landratte. Habe mir beide Videos komplett angeschaut und bin jetzt durchaus in der Lage zu argumentieren wenn mich jemand ansprechen würde.
Tolle Videos und gute Interviews. Alles sehr schade und dumm was da passiert.

Thomas, du musst nur ein bisschen an deiner rumzappelei arbeiten (oder am Blutdruck) :q  
Ich hätte aber auch massiv Blutdruck gehabt !!!


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Danke Thomas !
Finde es gut wie du dich für die Angler einsetzt obwohl du wahrscheinlich nicht wie ich bei gutem Wetter mal eben für einen Tag auf die schönste Insel Deutschlands fahren kannst . Da ich dort so einige Menschen kenne , die fast nur von Tourismus leben werde ich auch weiterhin nach Fehmarn fahren .


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Thomas, du musst nur ein bisschen an deiner rumzappelei arbeiten (oder am Blutdruck) :q
> Ich hätte aber auch massiv Blutdruck gehabt !!!


ich war kurz davor, über den Tisch zu gehen und auf die Dame los.....

Ich musste mich abreagieren, sonst wär das nicht gut gegangen und hätte Tote oder Verletzte gegeben..
:g:g

Wir wollten ja auch die klare Aussage von Frau Dr., dass sie nun doch gegen jedes Angelverbot sei!

Und nicht wie bisher (hatte ja auch  Hagedorn angedeutet, dass sie, Frau Rodust und Frau Hendricks die Präsidentin durchaus so verstanden hätten) ein Verbot auf verminderter Fläche akzeptieren würde  - denn nun kann die SPD mit ihrer Ministerin NICHT mehr behaupten, der DAFV würde das mittragen.

Deswegen musst ich mich zusammen reissen (und das wars zappeln!), um nicht zu gefährden, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan das Angebot von Lars Wernicke, das per Mail an sie gegangen war, auch annahm, sich klar auf der Bühne öffentlich zu distanzieren.



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> obwohl du wahrscheinlich nicht wie ich bei gutem Wetter mal eben für einen Tag auf die schönste Insel Deutschlands fahren kannst .



Leider nicht. 

Aber wenns um Angeln und Angler geht, ists mein Job - egal wo in Deutschland.....


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

@ Thomas, tolle Videos und gute Interviews.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Danke Dir!


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

hab nirgendwo ne zwille gesehen...

(ist gut gg. blutdruck)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Weites Hemd und Jacke .......


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

hehehe, und weiter für ein vemümmelungsverbot des dafv #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Rheinischer wird mir langsam echt sympathisch:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1547&cHash=cec7bbbab988078cc93811bbdb84f4ab


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Thomas danke !!!!

Hast mich zwar etwas an einen Tiger im Käfig erinnert dem draußen ein Stück Fleisch hingehalten wird und er nicht dran kommt, aber Du hast uns Angler sehr gut vertreten :m

Gruß aus Castrop-Rauxel


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

ja, war nicht einfach, Contenance zu bewahren...


----------



## Vanner (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch beide Videos rein gezogen. Starker Tobak was da so auf der Podiumsdiskussion abgelassen wurde von der Hagedorn.
Vielen Dank am Euch für die guten Videos. So konnten wir, die nicht dabei waren, auch sehen was da gelaufen ist. #6#6#6


----------



## Blauzahn (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Danke für den Mitschnitt, welchen ich nun in voller Länge gesehen und wirken lassen habe.

Vom Wahlkampfgeplänkel der CDU abgesehen war der Auftritt von Frau Hagedorn ein Synonym für unsere "Politikabgehobenen".
Dr.Strehlow hat gemacht, was er auch schon in Berlin zur HV machte - sachlich und faktenbasiert Argumentiert.
Thomas hatte wohl nen Schrittzähler am Mann und Frau Happach-Kasan etwas hyperventiliert, weil sie wohl feststellte, dass es eigentlich ihr Job ist sowas zu veranstalten.

Klasse Aktion und mein Dank an Lars Wernicke (unbekannterweise) welcher die Sache organisiert hat und für/auf mich bei der Diskussion den besten Eindruck hinterlassen hat #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Richtig.
Lars war absolut top!!!

Strehlow faktenbasiert ist aber seeeeeeehr relativ - er sprach vom kollabierten Bestand, sein Chef Zimmermann davon, dass der Bestand nicht in der Existenz gefährdet sei (auch bei uns veröffentlicht, Lars hat die Mails auch).

Die sind sich nicht mal intern einig, aber auf Datenbasis dieser "Wissenschaft" gibts dann Einschränkungen und Verbote von Hagedorn, Rodust und Hendricks mit ihrem NABU-Staatssekretär Flasbarth für Angler....


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Klasse Aktion und mein Dank an Lars Wernicke (unbekannterweise) welcher die Sache organisiert hat und für/auf mich bei der Diskussion den besten Eindruck hinterlassen hat #6



Danke für das Lob!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

An Dich natürlich auch ein GROßES Lob danke #6


----------



## Hezaru (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Hi,
habs mir komplett reingezogen und bin beeindruckt. Ist was ganz anderes als ne 3Minuten Zusammenfasung. Mit der Ostsee haben wir hier bei uns ja erstmal nichts am Hut.
Aber auch bei uns gibt es FFH, Landschaftsschutzgebiete, Vogelschutzgebiete. An einem unserer Seen soll der Schutzstatus erhöht werden und unsere Vorstandschaft denkt das ist gut um die Badegäste loszuwerden. Natürlich soll es aufs Angeln keine Auswirkungen geben...|kopfkrat
Eigentlich war die Demo keine so Grosse Sache aber die Wirtschaftliche Bedeutung für die Region ist gut dargestellt worden.
Das werden auch andere kapieren.
Das ist wie ein Zündfunke der die Zündschnur entzündet, erreicht er das Pulferfass oder nicht??
Zu uns Anglern, ich schätze das über 99 Pro immer noch keine Ahnung haben was uns alles Passieren könnte und das ist das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Hast Du gut zusammen gefasst - auch mit den Gefahren, die im Süßwasser allüberall drohen.

Gädechens sagte nicht umsonst zum Thema FFH-Angelverbote:
Wehret den Anfängen (hat er wohl bei mir abgeschrieben )


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Die Videos beinhalten schon wirklich einige sehr sehr interessante Statements.

Ein Beispiel: 
Im Video mal zwischen Minute 8 und 10 genau zuhören!
Thomas Deutsch von der MS Einigkeit sagt dass im neuen Verordnungsentwurf ganz genau das Gebiet in dem sie am meisten fahren mit einem Angelverbot belegt ist. Auch dazu, wie es dazu kommt dass ausgerechnet die beliebtesten Fanggründe im neuen "Sperrgebiet" sind, äußert er ja einen Verdacht.

Und Frau Hagedorn stellt sich bei der Podiumsdiskussion hin und sagt: "Die Forderung der Kapitäne [...] ist gehört und berücksichtigt worden". Im Video zu hören ca. ab Minute 12. 

Das ist schon beachtlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Videos beinhalten schon wirklich einige sehr sehr interessante Statements.
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> Im Video mal zwischen Minute 8 und 10 genau zuhören!
> ...





Ich trau ja (aus Erfahrung, B-W mit Nachtangelverbot/CDU etc.) eh keiner Partei...

KEINER!!!!

Aber was die SPD hier macht mit den "Damen" Hagedorn, Rodust und Hendricks ist schon hanebüchen....

Wenn Hagedorn sowas behauptet, während im Video Thomas Deutsch klar sagt, was wirklich war, darf man die Dame dann als Lügnerin bezeichnen?

Oder ist das nur "Fake"-Politik - Hauptsache gegen Angeln und Angler?

Krieg schon wieder am hellen Morgen Blutdruck |gr:|gr: - danke Franz....


----------



## Rheinangler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

.....darf man sich eigentlich fragen, warum in einem überwiegend von Männern betriebenen Hobby Frauen die wichtigen Entscheidungen treffen???? |krach:  Ich bekomme Hörner, wenn ich mir die Fotos und Taten der drei verantwortlichen Tanten anschaue - unfassbar, da müssen doch auch Kerle zugestimmt haben, dass die doofen Trienen hier Entscheidungsgewalt bekommen haben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht frauenfeindlich rüber kommen - Gleichberechtigung ist eine feine, wirklich notwendige Sache - aber ich finde schon, dass nachgewiesene Fachkompetenz der einzig entscheidende Grund für die Besetzung einer Stelle sein darf. Und Fachkompetenz besitzt von denen leider keine - zumindest nicht in Bezug auf den Angelsport. Die montieren allesamt eine Rolle falsch herum an die Rute und eine Angelprüfung haben die auch sicher nicht abgelegt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Hallo zusammen



Vorab: Ich teile die Position der SPD in der Frage "Meeresfischen" überhaupt nicht. Ich kann aber nachvollziehen warum von der SPD diese partikulare Position eingenommen wird - ja eingenommen werden muss (im Hinblick auf die anstehenden Wahlen).



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Frau Hagedorn stellt sich bei der Podiumsdiskussion hin und sagt: "Die Forderung der Kapitäne [...] ist gehört und berücksichtigt worden".



Frau Hagedorn sagt nicht, dass der Kapitän der MS "Einheit" gehört wurde, sondern die Interessenvertretung der Kapitäne. Stellt sich die Frage, ob der Kapitän der MS "Einheit" sich überhaupt irgendwo organisiert hat oder sich die Mitgliedsbeiträge bei einem Lobbyverband sparen wollte. Oder ob sein Lobbyverband genau so ineffektiv ist wie die meisten Anglerverbände.

Fazit: Die Lobbyverbände konnten sich nicht durchsetzen, weder bei den Anglern, noch bei den Touristikverbänden, noch bei den Kutterbetreibern, noch bei den .... 

Und daran sind jetzt alle Anderen schuld ... oder von mir aus auch die "Politik" >>> lächerlich

Es haben die einschlägigen Lobbyverbände versagt. Und jetzt versuchen sie ihre Schlappe auszumerzen.

So sieht´s aus.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



> Frau Hagedorn sagt nicht, dass der Kapitän der MS "Einheit" gehört wurde, sondern die Interessenvertretung der Kapitäne.



Da muss ich dich leider berichtigen, sie erwähnt ihn explizit sogar namentlich, bei Minute 12:17.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

tja, wenn nicht mal Angler mitkriegen, wie die Hagedorn argumentiert und das in Zweifel ziehen trotz derer eindeutiger, nachhörbarer Aussage, ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn man so elend schlechte Verbände hat..

Wo solls herkommen???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, ob der Kapitän der  MS "Einheit" sich überhaupt irgendwo organisiert hat oder sich die  Mitgliedsbeiträge bei einem Lobbyverband sparen wollte. Oder ob sein  Lobbyverband genau so ineffektiv ist wie die meisten Anglerverbände.



Es ist immer relativ einfach, erst einmal einen  negativen Beitrag im Internet zu veröffentlichen, anstatt sich vorab zu  informieren oder zu recherchieren!

In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich Deine Aussage 



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, ob der Kapitän der  MS "Einheit" sich überhaupt irgendwo organisiert hat oder sich die  Mitgliedsbeiträge bei einem Lobbyverband sparen wollte.



schon böswillig und eine absolute Frechheit!

Der Kapitän der Einigkeit ist im Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe nicht nur Mitglied, sondern der 2. Vorsitzende!

Dieses zu recherchieren hat mich jetzt keine 60 Sekunden dank Google gekostet!

Deine Aussage lässt mich auf Deine Ansichten schließen. Bist Du in einem Verband oder Verein in einer Funktion? Ich kenne Dich zwar nicht, vermute das aber nach Deinem Beitrag! Angler müssen den Mund halten und die Entscheidungen der Politik akzeptieren. Kompromisse und so. Wie kommen einfache Angler bloß dazu sich zu wehren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



bastido schrieb:


> . Es ist ein Paradigmenwechsel notwendig, der sich an klaren Fakten orientiert.


Auf wen dabei verlassen?

"Wissenschaft"???

Dr. Strehlow vom Thünen Institut, der sagte, Bestand kollabiert??

Oder sein Chef Dr. Zimmermann, der veröffentlichte, dass der Bestand NICHT in seiner Existenz gefährdet sei???

Auf Grund dieser "Fakten" wurden aber die Beschränkungen der Angler eingeführt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

DANKE für dieses Statement!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Ich habe mir gestern Abend das Video in Ruhe anschauen. Toll gemacht und ein großes Dankeschön an alle beteiligten und natürlich an das Anglerboard Team. 

Was da in letzter Zeit bewirkt wird - Hut ab.

Ich finde es persönlich sehr schade, dass ich nicht die Möglichkeit hatte an diesem Wochenende in Fehmarn zu sein, um die Anglerschaft zu unterstützen. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach nötig gewesen.

Klasse Arbeit an alle *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Du hast Lars gehört:
Das war erst der Anfang - ihr werdet alle noch mehr als einmal Gelegenheit bekommen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

das darf auch nur der Anfang sein, sonst wäre alles für die Katz.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Ganz interessant ist auch eine Aussage von Ingo Gädechens dem man, auch wenn er Politiker ist, zu Gute halten muss, dass er die Problematik um die es überhaupt geht vollkommen richtig erfasst und verstanden hat. Sowas hat leider Seltenheitswert.

Gädechens sagt hier im Video bei Minute 55:38

*Wenn sie mir ein Argument liefern, dann könnte ich mit denen diskutieren! *

Er spricht also ganz bewusst nicht davon, die Verbote bei Argumenten zu akzeptieren - sondern setzt Argumente als Diskussionsgrundlage voraus. Ein durchaus wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast Lars gehört:
> Das war erst der Anfang - ihr werdet alle noch mehr als einmal Gelegenheit bekommen...



Kann ich so noch einmal bestätigen!

Anglerdemo 2.0- jetzt erst recht! Demnächst mehr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Betreff  Baglimit



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Hallo Fisherbandit 1000
Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich Deine Aussage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorab zur Klarstellung: Ich bin einfaches Mitglied in 3 Angelvereinen. Ich hatte nie eine Vereins-/Verbandsfunktion inne, habe sie auch jetzt nicht und strebe sie auch zukünftig nicht an. Darauf lege ich mich öffentlich verbindlich fest.

Zur Sache: Wenn der Kapitän der MS "Einheit" nicht nur einfacher Betroffener ist, sondern Interessensvertreter/Funktionsträger, dann wird um so mehr deutlich wo die Probleme liegen. Da liegen ganz deutlich Versäumnisse im Bereich Lobbyarbeit. Erst jetzt, nach dem das Kind bildlich gesprochen in den Brunnen gefallen ist, wird man aktiv. Darin liegt der Grundlagenfehler.

  Lobbyarbeit bedeutet, weit im Vorfeld Kontakte zu den Entscheidungsträgern aufzubauen, mit ihnen im dynamischen Kontakt zu bleiben, sie mit eigenen Denkmustern zu berieseln und sicherzustellen, dass sie mit einem sprechen, bevor sie in ihrer Institution aktiv werden. Das ist Lobbyarbeit. Davon sind die Angelverbände, die Kutterbetreiber usw.... Lichtjahre entfernt.

Wenn man jetzt versucht nachzubessern --- okay, versuchen muss man es. 

Das sollte man nicht als Großtat rühmen, sondern als das bezeichnen was es ist: Eine (richtige) Notmaßnahme nach eigenem Versäumen.

Selbstreflektion ist angesagt und nicht Schuldzuweisung an andere.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Jose (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Aussage von Ingo Gädechens dem man, *auch wenn er Politiker ist*...




was wird denn hier transportiert?

so ist es mehr als ungut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Jose schrieb:


> was wird denn hier transportiert?


Realität..

Durch meinem Job lerne ich immer mehr immer höherrangige Politiker aller Parteien kennen - bei denen Kompetenz, Rückgrat, klare Linie, Anglerfreundlichekit (>> weil hier Anglerforum) zu finden, das ist wie die Suche nach ner Oase in der Wüste..

Möglich, aber eher unter viel Sand vergraben...........

Da es viel zu wenig Politiker gibt, die so eindeutig, klar und ohne Geschwurbel für Anger und das Angeln einstehen - vergleiche Hagedorn -ist diese Formulierung mehr als angebracht und notwendig:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Gädechens sagt hier im Video bei Minute 55:38
> 
> *Wenn sie mir ein Argument liefern, dann könnte ich mit denen diskutieren! *
> 
> Er spricht also ganz bewusst nicht davon, die Verbote bei Argumenten zu akzeptieren - sondern setzt Argumente als Diskussionsgrundlage voraus. Ein durchaus wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## Jose (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Realität..
> 
> Durch meinem Job lerne ich immer mehr immer höherrangige Politiker aller Parteien kennen - bei denen Kompetenz, Rückgrat, klare Linie, Anglerfreundlichekit (>> weil hier Anglerforum) zu finden, das ist wie die Suche nach ner Oase in der Wüste..
> 
> ...



will dir deine erfahrung gar nicht absprechen auch den realitätsgehalt nicht, ich hab da ja einschlägige erfahrungen meinerseits von vorgestern bis heute.

die diktion "...*auch wenn er Politiker ist*..."

ist aber etwas was aus erfahrungen von vorvorgestern vermieden werden sollte à la "quasselbude" usw.
feiert doch antidemokratisches zur zeit fröhliche urständ.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Hier im Zusammenhang mit Angeln so ABSOLUT angebracht - allgemeine Politik hier wie immer uninteressant und unerwünscht.


----------



## flexxxone (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

hab nach Deinem Aufruf erstmal die zwei Videos auf Fatzebock geteilt... 

weiß nich... geht's nur mir so? 
alle 'normalen' Teilnehmer hab ich recht gut verstanden... nur bei den Politikern is mir ständig der Faden abhanden gekommen ... müssen die immer so viel palabern? können da nich mal klare Aussagen in kurzen Sätzen kommen?

ich find's auch schade, dass man daraus überhaupt ein Politikum macht! #q
logisch und sachlich behandelt wäre die Sache schon längst vom Tisch ... zu Gunsten aller! inklusive der Dorsche

gibt's Petitionen gegen die Verbote? wo kann ich unterschreiben?Save​


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*



flexxxone schrieb:


> weiß nich... *geht's nur mir so? *
> alle 'normalen' Teilnehmer hab ich recht gut verstanden... nur bei den Politikern is mir ständig der Faden abhanden gekommen ... müssen die immer so viel palabern? können da nich mal klare Aussagen in kurzen Sätzen kommen?


sicher nicht.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Leider nur im ABO bzw. Paywall, werde morgen fragen, ob wir den bei uns veröffentlichen dürfen:
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Angelverbot-Unverstaendnis-fuer-Hagedorn-Position

Gegenposition zu Hagedorn von Lars Wernicke, Thomas Deutsch, Willi Lüdtcke, Hartwig Kölln, Dr. Breckling und mir wird klar ausgeführt.

Die Videos von uns als Beleg sind verlinkt - Frau Hagedorn wird morgen wohl ihr Frühstücksbrötchen im Hals stecken bleiben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------

